# Uber Partner App v3.95.0 update not working



## @UberItzAlx (Mar 22, 2016)

Uber Partner app prompted to update to v3.95.0. The update is not working.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Installed fine for me.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

@UberItzAlx said:


> Uber Partner app prompted to update to v3.95.0. The update is not working.


I just posted about the same problem half an hour ago:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/app-not-updating.67904/

Apparently you have an Android? I have an Iphone. I sent a message to support half an hour ago....still no answer yet.


----------



## @UberItzAlx (Mar 22, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> I just posted about the same problem half an hour ago...


I have a iPhone 6. iOS v9.2.1

"Unable to Download App" is the error I keep seeing.

I also emailed support.

Hopefully this isn't a server capacity issue like when there is a Apple iOS update.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Might be a server issue, I just downloaded and installed without problem.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

@UberItzAlx said:


> I have a iPhone 6. iOS v9.2.1
> 
> "Unable to Download App" is the error I keep seeing.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm. I went to check what 'version' IOS I have....and it said IOS 9.3 was available for download and update. I'm doing that now....let's see if I can update the Uber app when it's done.....

ETA: Nope. Didnt help.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Reported to 'Support' over 2 hrs ago......no response yet.

Busiest time for my area is 8-10 pm. So much for that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> Reported to 'Support' over 2 hrs ago......no response yet.
> 
> Busiest time for my area is 8-10 pm. So much for that.


uninstall..go to uber site and get the app they have posted on there..reinstall it


----------



## @UberItzAlx (Mar 22, 2016)

mjuber said:


> uninstall..go to uber site and get the app they have posted on there..reinstall it


Uninstall and reinstall isn't working. Still see "Waiting..." as app label


----------



## @UberItzAlx (Mar 22, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> Reported to 'Support' over 2 hrs ago......no response yet.
> 
> Busiest time for my area is 8-10 pm. So much for that.


I received a response from Support.

"...some of our partner-drivers are having the same issue with their app. It is most likely a glitch resulting in updating our system..."

"...try deleting the app and reinstall it directly from /ios for IOS or /and for Android..."

I however am still unable to install v3.95.0 Uber Partner app on iPhone 6.

I pulled out my old iPad and I am somewhat temporarily back in action using my iPhone for tethering.

Do you have another device you can use?


----------

